

Parallel programming in Java - panbhatt

Hi All,
 I am in need of a parallel programming framework or tutorial. Can anyone of you please give me a direction in this regard.
I am aware of a Fork-Join approach however it is scheduled to be release with JDK7...
======
mindcrime
Are you just trying to take advantage of multiple cores on one physical box,
or are you looking to spread work out over a cluster?

If it's the former, JVM threads should be able to take advantage of multiple
cores, IIRC. Just read Doug Lea's book on Java concurrency:

[http://www.awprofessional.com/bookstore/product.asp?isbn=020...](http://www.awprofessional.com/bookstore/product.asp?isbn=0201310090)

If you want to go over a cluster, there are a few options. If your problem can
be done in map/reduce fashion, there is Hadoop: <http://hadoop.apache.org> or
if you want a traditional RCP styled approach (eg, MPI), there are Java
bindings for MPI: <http://aspen.ucs.indiana.edu/pss/HPJava/mpiJava.html>

In either case, Doug's homepage is a great resource:
<http://gee.oswego.edu/~dl/index.html>

and the HPJava page might be of interest as well:

<http://www.hpjava.org/>

------
maxcach
Hi, maybe you should have a look at Ateji Parallel extensions
<http://www.ateji.com/multicore/>

